
Zuck's Speech (Prelude to 2020?) - artur_makly
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/10103748609129051/
======
artur_makly
full text:
[https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10154853758606634](https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10154853758606634)

He's got quite the agenda.

